# View settings keep reverting to "Details" view



## das.subhashish (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello, I am using Windows 8.1 Preview. When I changes the View settings of files from "Details" view to "Large icons" view or any other view, changes takes place i.e "Large icons" view is enabled, but after i open another folder and then come back to the previous folder the view settings are keep reverted into "Details" view, which is very annoying :banghead:. It was working good before some days, but from last 2 days this problem is appearing.﻿ Please help me. Thank You


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: View settings keep reverting to "Details" view*

Hi and welcome to TSF perhaps the suggestions here can help Change folder views and options in Windows/File Explorer | www.winhelp.us
I will move you to the win 8 forum for further help.


----------



## das.subhashish (Oct 1, 2013)

*re: View settings keep reverting to "Details" view*

It worked, Thanx a lot joeten


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: View settings keep reverting to "Details" view*

Glad to hear it,your welcome


----------



## das.subhashish (Oct 1, 2013)

There is a little problem, I used the option which changes all the folders to be viewed in "Large Icons" format including system files. Is there a way to chage this for only selected folder only?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here Change folder views and behavior
win 8 How to work with files and folders


----------

